# Too cold? Too warm?



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi,
I was just wondering if there's a way to tell if your hedgehog is too cold. Not so cold she's hibernating, but just uncomfortably cold. My hedgehog, Pip, has seemed really happy with her cage. I have heating pads underneath both bins (she has a cage made out of two connected plastic bins) and I keep my room pretty warm with an electric heater. 
My question is, how do I tell what's warm enough and what's a little too cold? I wanted to experiment with turning my heater off or down, but I don't want to find her trying to hibernate!
I would be fine keeping it this warm, but Pip seems fine no matter where she is. Sometimes I bring her into the livingroom in a gate which has no heating pads for a couple hours, and the room is generally a few degrees colder than my room. She always seems fine running around in there, even though it's colder than her cage! 
I just don't want to be running a heater all the time if it's unnecessary. Sorry this was so long!


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

The best way to check if your hedgie is too cold is to check to see if their belly is warm or cold. Simply just put your hand on her tummy and you will be able to tell if she is uncomfortably cold or not!

Have you ever thought about getting a CHE heating lamp for above her cage? They work wonders


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

I thought about a CHE, but I thought a heater would be cheaper if I only had to keep my room a little bit warmer than it already is, but it's running a lot more than I thought it would :/
I might look into getting one eventually. Would I have to get one for each bin, or would one be good enough?


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

You really need a thermometer. That way you know for sure- they are relatively cheap. A digital one is the only one that'll work correctly in a cage.... 
Cold is not your only concern, temp fluctuations can cause serious problems too. Don't turn the heater down or off if she seems comfortable where it is.

Hedgehogs are not cheap pets! A CHE will save your electric bill more, my set up cost me about 60 bucks. 
Is she on a light schedule too?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

If you have two bins, I would get two domes and CHE bulbs. But buy only one thermostat with two plug spaces. This way, both tubs will be the same temperature. I would also get two digital thermometers for each tub. 

I love my CHE. It works great and takes a lot of stress out of the heating situation. Plus, I like my room to be in the high 60s so a space heater wouldn't work for me because then my room would feel too hot. A CHE makes both me and my hedgie comfortable.


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

Okay, I'll look into that. Do you have any suggestions for a good thermometer that isn't crazy expensive?
I was just wondering if I even need a CHE. I experimented with turning my heater off last night, and it was about 64 in my room with the heating pads under her cage... and her wheel was used and she ate, so she came out and was fine and comfortable. Is it possible that she's comfortable in this low temperature? I know different hedgehogs like different temps.


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

Of course I'm willing to get her a CHE or even just continue running my heater. It just seems she's comfortable no matter what! I'm too scared to try leaving my heater off, though... 64 seems cold and I don't want to find her hibernating. But she seems comfortable! I'm confused.


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

Prickerz said:


> You really need a thermometer. That way you know for sure- they are relatively cheap. A digital one is the only one that'll work correctly in a cage....
> Cold is not your only concern, temp fluctuations can cause serious problems too. Don't turn the heater down or off if she seems comfortable where it is.
> 
> Hedgehogs are not cheap pets! A CHE will save your electric bill more, my set up cost me about 60 bucks.
> Is she on a light schedule too?


oops, I missed your message. I have a thermometer, that's how I was measuring. It was 75 in her cage with the heater and the heating pads, but she's comfortable for hours downstairs, which is kept at 66. That's why I was wondering if I'm running my heater necessarily.
I turn my light on at 6:40 when I get up and turn it off at 7 or 8 at night.


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

So unfortunately you're going to have to buy two lamps, it'll actually save you on your electricity bill. 
I had a room that I used to breed geckos out of and it was cheaper to run 6 heat lamps all day than it was to run a space heater for approximately 12 hours of the day. 
CHE are very expensive in comparison to regular bulbs that you can find for $7.99. But it is worth the cost. See if you can get a dome lamp used, like off of a local classifieds website such as Craigslist or kijiji (dont know where you're from but that's our crappy Canadian craigslist)


----------

